# Where are my beautiful family photos?



## squirrels (Jun 15, 2013)

I thought I'd be filling up my memory card with beautiful photos of my little family. Today I realized that most of my family photos are going to be variations on this for I don't even know how long this lasts. 15 years? 20? I didn't have brothers. I really don't know what I'm in for.






Where'd that extension tube go, I need to find myself some flowers or bugs.


----------



## esselle (Jun 15, 2013)

haha GREAT pic! UFC fighters in the making.


----------



## squirrels (Jun 15, 2013)

esselle said:


> haha GREAT pic! UFC fighters in the making.



Oh man! I hope not!

:cheers:


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2013)

I LIKE it!!! I scrapped and fought and wrestled with my brother, who was 2.5 years younger than me, for quite a long time...I guess until I was about 17 and he was nearly 15. SO, you've got a while longer on this, I'd say. At LEAST 10 years, maybe a bit more.


----------



## snerd (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm 58 and I can still put a throwdown on my 56 year old brother. So the answer to your question is................. it never ends!!!


----------



## esselle (Jun 15, 2013)

squirrels said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > haha GREAT pic! UFC fighters in the making.
> ...



my daughter is boxing now. 0_o lol so, you never know what they will come up with when they get older, squirrels! hehe 
you have adorable children, and i can't stop looking at that pic. (although it looks painful! lol)


----------



## squirrels (Jun 15, 2013)

esselle said:


> my daughter is boxing now. 0_o lol so, you never know what they will come up with when they get older, squirrels! hehe
> you have adorable children, and i can't stop looking at that pic. (although it looks painful! lol)



Hey! That's right. The boxer! And she kicks butt, too! Looking forward to more shots of her looking bada$$ in the gym. 



snerd said:


> I'm 58 and I can still put a throwdown on my 56 year old brother. So the answer to your question is................. it never ends!!!





Derrel said:


> I LIKE it!!! I scrapped and fought and wrestled with my brother, who was 2.5 years younger than me, for quite a long time...I guess until I was about 17 and he was nearly 15. SO, you've got a while longer on this, I'd say. At LEAST 10 years, maybe a bit more.



Oh man, you guys. It doesn't get better! :raisedbrow:  think I need to rethink my whole view on photography. Instead of studying how to produce cute family photos, I should be learning more sports/nature documentary style. That'll make Mr. Squirrels happy. Whenever I say something like, "Hey move your legs from my background!", he says"A REAL photographer would just get the shot."


----------



## Designer (Jun 15, 2013)

I see nothing unusual here.


----------



## esselle (Jun 15, 2013)

squirrels said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > my daughter is boxing now. 0_o lol so, you never know what they will come up with when they get older, squirrels! hehe
> ...



lol @ mr squirrels' comment 

yes, i'm going to be taking some more pics of her soon. i agree with you about nature photos and such. MUCH more serene to me. the grouchy faces in the boxing photos i took of my daughter, were sadly...real. lol she doesn't like getting her picture taken, and so to me? dealing with nature is much more soothing! lol

have a great day, squirrels!


----------



## squirrels (Jun 15, 2013)

esselle said:


> nature photos and such. MUCH more serene to me. the grouchy faces in the boxing photos i took of my daughter, were sadly...real. lol she doesn't like getting her picture taken, and so to me? dealing with nature is much more soothing! lol



LOL, I meant in my pics of the boys. Like "Gorillas in the Mist"!  I bet you'll get lots of good stuff of her  focused on what she's doing, and then the frowns will be superdetermined expressions. 

Happy weekend!


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 15, 2013)

"Charlie bit my finger!"

This photo is definitely going to make it into their wedding slideshows someday!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2013)

squirrels said:


> ...... I really don't know what I'm in for.
> 
> 
> .......




This:


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 15, 2013)

What a hoot, loved this thread.  Heard my SIL ask my wife "what is he laughing about".


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 15, 2013)

Boys,brothers = Round house kicks, wresting matches and body slams is the norm but dont worry, they grow up tough as nails.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 16, 2013)

Ain't that the truth

What we want is 









What we get is this


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice shots Lew.:thumbup:


----------



## squirrels (Jun 16, 2013)

Ha! Exactly! The motion blur is perfect.:thumbup:


----------



## leighthal (Jun 16, 2013)

HaHA. They will never stop fighting. We made dad a birthday greeting with that same message. Dad was stuck up in Northern Canada for the big day. We tried to make him laugh. Funny thing is, it wasn't too exaggerated!

happy birthday dad!!!! - YouTube


----------



## squirrels (Jun 16, 2013)

leighthal said:


> HaHA. They will never stop fighting. We made dad a birthday greeting with that same message. Dad was stuck up in Northern Canada for the big day. We tried to make him laugh. Funny thing is, it wasn't too exaggerated!
> 
> happy birthday dad!!!! - YouTube



That was messed up! :lmao:


----------

